# Quality of Oris watches from 1970s to early 1980s



## pdsf

Hi all,

First post on f11. 

I have been toying with the idea of getting a vintage Oris. According to their corporate site, the company was owned by ASUAG Holding (now Swatch) from 1970 until the management buyout in 1982. I remember reading about how the company was positioned as a manufacturer of affordable watches with a lower price tag during that period. Does that mean watches (self-/hand-wind) from that era are really not good at all?

Thanks in advance for your expertise.


----------



## James A

Hi,

Here is a link to the movements from Oris from the time period you ask about, developed from ETA bases so the quality will be fine. Prior to this time Oris produced pin lever movements and some of them are amongst the best pin levers ever produced.

http://www.boucher.cc/Oris_calibers.html

Regards,


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The Swiss regulations prohibited Oris from producing anything but pin levers until 1966 when these regulations were abandoned. In 1969 as I recall, Oris brought out their first Swiss lever movement and they made several own calibres before starting to use ETA movements in the early 1980s. They were still using old stock in house movements around 1990. Here is an example of their own movements in Swiss lever grade:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Oris 645

Hartmut Richter


----------



## pdsf

Thanks very much for the useful information!

I was on Etsy today and came across these vintage Oris watches:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/223062455/mens-vintage-genuine-watch-mechanical?ref=shop_home_active_11

https://www.etsy.com/listing/220168999/mens-vintage-genuine-watch-mechanical?ref=shop_home_active_10

I haven't been successful in looking up info on their movements (e.g., "movement model number st 96"). Not sure if the model #s are accurate... Got me wondering for sure...


----------



## James A

Hi Pdsf,

The dials on the watches you show have been " professionally refurbished " from the country Australia is currently playing cricket against in the world cup semi final today.

Also looks like the movement is from FHF and not Oris. You can compare with this image here...










Regards,


----------



## pdsf

James A said:


> Hi Pdsf,
> 
> The dials on the watches you show have been " professionally refurbished " from the country Australia is currently playing cricket against in the world cup semi final today.
> 
> Also looks like the movement is from FHF and not Oris. You can compare with this image here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Wow, thank you!! I am wondering if the seller knows he's selling fakes or he's clueless like me too (he probably found them somewhere). How did you know it was "refurbished" in India? I had to look it up - even since I left the UK I have been very out of the loop with cricket.

Congrats on the win, btw.


----------



## James A

Thanks Pdsf,

The origin of many of the repainted dials is common knowledge here. The two repainted Oris's above are typical of the work done by our Indian cousins.
Another example ...










Regards,


----------



## bobbee

What you _really_ need is an earlier "genuine" Oris movement!
This gem runs on a 7-jewel cal. 392. I also have a spare cal. 392KIF-17 jewel for when it wears out.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

bobbee said:


> What you _really_ need is an earlier "genuine" Oris movement!
> This gem runs on a 7-jewel cal. 392. I also have a spare cal. 392KIF-17 jewel for when it wears out.


Was that a reading-between-the-lines "For Sale" post?!! In which case, it's life expectancy is less than the time until I log on again tomorrow.....!!! :rodekaart

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

Hartmut Richter said:


> Was that a reading-between-the-lines "For Sale" post?!! In which case, it's life expectancy is less than the time until I log on again tomorrow.....!!! :rodekaart
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Nononononono, this watch is NOT FOR SALE!
I love this watch, got two kids that will go first...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's OK then.....

(Not sure whether advertising kids isn't against R&G too, though!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

Dammit Hartmut, I'm getting all teary about you thinking I could _really _want to sell my babies...

...my watches mean so much to me...


----------



## pdsf

Nice watch! Where did you get that beauty? I am new to the vintage watch scene. What are some of the reliable places to browse/buy (not sure if I should start a different thread) apart from the sales forum?

Bobbee, so the only way you'd sell the watch is to have your kids sold first? Okay, I will take the two kids and get first dip on the watch. 

Thanks to all for the information - this noob needs it.


----------



## bobbee

Try doc Ranfft's site, or the same place I found mine, the 'bay!


----------



## SNas

I recently bough an Oris watch on ebay (refurbished). I am curious what you think of the movement. Is it swiss? It doesn't say swiss on it which seems to be problematic. It says Seventeen Jewels. Looks like the FHF 96 movement with some differences (no Incabloc). If it is not a Swiss movement, i will return it.
here is picture.







thanks
Al



James A said:


> Hi Pdsf,
> 
> The dials on the watches you show have been " professionally refurbished " from the country Australia is currently playing cricket against in the world cup semi final today.
> 
> Also looks like the movement is from FHF and not Oris. You can compare with this image here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Dan S

I'm not an expert, but your movement looks correct to me. Dirty and scratched up with several missing screws ... but basically correct. It's not unusual to find different words engraved in the same movement when used in different watches. That clearly seems to be a variant of the FHF 96 movement, and there is definitely shock protection on the jewel for the balance wheel. 

If the watch is "refurbished" you should probably be more concerned with the dial, hands, etc. Why don't you post some more photos.

By the way, this is a minor point, but it's probably better to start a new post when you have a question like this. That way you can give it a title that reflects the question you are asking. But hopefully the experts will still check in.


----------



## Molliedooker

I believe what James was saying is that if it has an fhf movement it is refurbished watch .
not original Oris.


----------



## sinner777

No...vintage Oris watches were made also with FHF movements

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Shum

Yes it's a fake as are most Oris watches on eBay. Odd that the shockprotection used is not Parashock like most others have, here it looks like the alternative Incabloc that is similar to KIF that Oris actually used.


----------



## bobbee

Just how do these fake watch makers get the stems to stop in without the detent screw?
I see many fakes with this and other type movements, and nearly all are missing the stem detent screw, just like the watch posted above...


----------



## Shum

Good question. Need to look into that. 

Could it be a push button down there?


----------



## bobbee

I doubt it Shum, as all the movements shown are the same and should have a detent screw, like only one in this thread has.
Unless they retro-fitted something, but why? It would be simpler to use the detent screw.


----------

